# Pics of basement rig



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is some pics of my movie space, one thing has changed and that is the Lexicon MC8 has been replaced by a Anthem D2V.


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

:T Primo' high end gear!


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice in wall setup.:T


----------



## leonard (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes great set up chad :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Proper blokes cave :T. I'm loving the trend in housing equipment inside in wall racks, keeps things very neat.


----------

